# S&W Mod 29-2 .44 Mag



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Got my hands on one of these today in a trade. Anyone know anything about these? I'm thinking I want to use it for deer season next year. Would it be good for that? What would be a good ammo for deer? This is my first handgun so I know little. Any helpful tips and info is appreciated.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Would be a great deer gun as long as the barrel is at least 5", guys use bullet weights anywhere from 180-240grs with the 240 probably being the most popular, I would also do alot of practicing with it before the next deer season, handguns are a complete different animal than shotguns, you probably wont get the range out of your handgun that you would from a shotgun, I have a 8 3/8" model 29 myself with a 4X Leupold on it, and again practice practice, and realize that you might have to pass on shots with your 44 that you might have taken with a shotgun.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply! It has the 6 1/2" barrel. I plan on spending a lot of time at the range before I ever decide to hit the woods. What kinda groups are you getting with a scope on it? Is there a specific brand of ammo that shoots better outta your S&W? Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I handload for mine with a Hornady 240gr XTP, I never have measured groups, but I sight it in at 50yds and Im guessing that the 6 shots are somewhere around 2" roughly.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

I also have the 29 8 3/8. Red Dot scope and love it! Wouldn't ever hunt without a scope on the 44. MUCH more accurate! I shoot 200jhp mainly because i can group them better. I buy from someone who loads them who aslo sells at gun shows. I've tried name brands and grouping sucks along with the cost. I sight in at 80yds with a rest and have 1-1 1/2 inch groups. Have shot many deer with this gun but have to shoot from some sort of rest/perch. Some of those deer have been well over 100yds with the dot on the kill spot. I mainly like the 44 due to a shoulder holster I converterd into a belt holster that will hold the 44 with scope. This leaving my hands free and much less clumbersome. Have had a few problems with the damage to the deer, LARGE exit holes, damage to meat, but never a problem with the gun or scope over the last 10yrs of use.


----------

